# San Fernando Valley to Ventura & Beyond... Route?



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I am meeting a few friends off of San Jon Rd. in Ventura tomorrow at 11am.

I loathe driving to ride... so I think I am going to ride out to meet them, and catch a ride home (cheating I know).

What is a good way to cross over Simi Valley to Ventura? LA Ave. looks like the straightest shot, but I am willing to bet it is the most PITA...

thoughts? Routes?


Thanks all,

nK


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

you're correct - that's the most direct route but and the least amount of bike lane once you leave simi. But leaving early enough today you should be able do it with relatively little traffic.

G


----------



## mrchristian (May 2, 2007)

L.A. Ave through Simi isn't bad at all if you're used to riding in the San Fernando valley. Gets interesting after Erringer for a mile and a half but is fine after you get past the main shopping center around First street. Not that big of a deal.

I'd be more worried when you leave Moorpark. Pretty much every road inland is a commercial shipping route or agricultural road in really bad shape (bring some tubes). I would avoid the 118 to Somis. Really heavy Semi traffic.


----------

